# Metal Studs Vs. Wood Studs



## Towatei & Co. (May 7, 2007)

I have been helping my friend with his new house and its so strange that he is using Wood Studs. All new development are Metal and I say we should stick to a lighter Metal Stud Base. Wood is for old folgies and takes a ton of more manpower. Getting perfect wood gives me a headache but my friend is keeping to his ground. :sad:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Unless the home needs to be firerated there is no spec for metal framing.

Developments yes. Developments, or tract homes have a metal framed wall with special firewall channels to connect the homes, than sheetrocked with 5/8". Two layers is actually spec'ed for fire-rated walls.

I am with you in the sense that I always prefer metal stud, mostly because I have dealt with them my whole life. I actually built my house with 25g 3 5/8" metal stud for the interior, and 18g for the structrual exterior. However, wood is still mainly used in residential construction, and until more tradesman learn the application of metal framing, wood will still be a much more popular alternative to metal framing.


----------



## Towatei & Co. (May 7, 2007)

Mud Master thanks for the info. I really feel the same and will make my mind a little more open and let me know if the are going to develop some kind of new stud. Wood, Metal then whats next? 

***SHEETROCK & ROLL***


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, they have all kinds of different studs..

In the metal framing industry...there is Flexi-Tract,Radius-Tract,Radi-Wall, pre manufactured walls,Ready-Wall, etc..It goes on and on. They also have stick built and pre manufactured metal trusses, both of which I have set on MANY buildings, and are a pain even with a crain and a Ball-Chain.

Metal framing is used soley in commercial due to the fire rating, and also because of the ease of installation. I have built industrial parks before where we had to build a fire wall, sheetrock with 2 layers of 1'' thick sheetrock, than spray a fireproof coating over it. Mostly used in areas where fire will be a constant, such as creamery,soot chambers,etc..where block would not be logical due to the surroundings. 

Metal framed homes are becoming increasingly popular in hurricane plagued regions, because of the structural durability and strength to withstand such elements. However, it is much more expensive in material, and as a result builders find it much more cost effective to use wood framing(2x4,2x6) for homes that will not have the constant test's of the elements. Like anything though, popularity and the public will decide, and if the public ever wants to spend the extra money for the added strength, than you will see an increase in metal framed residential dwellings.


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

In most parts of the country wood is cheap and easily renewable and we don't need a better product. There has to be a need to change. Wood studs work great. I bet we'll see more engineered wood studs in the future. 
And, trim screw applied base and case looks like crap.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Insulation can be wasted on a steel stud exterior wall.

The heavier the gage and the closer the spacing, the more heat that is lost.

If you believe in the "Pink Panther" ideal steady state advertising, an R19 insulation in a wood stud wall @ 16" O.C. will give you R17-18 or so.

The same insulation in a steel stud wall with the same spacing will be R13- R16. Cut the spacing on a sreel stud wall and go go down to R11 to R13 depending on the gage,

The concept for the heat loss is commonly called "thermal short circuiting", which seems to be a descriptive term. There are figures for walls not adjusted for mass or infiltration.


----------



## Towatei & Co. (May 7, 2007)

The Boeing of the Wood gives me so much grief. Dont you guys wish there was a perfect wood stud that wouldnt take up the time to pick out. Metal is always in right proportions. 

***Sheetrock & Roll***


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

concretemasonry said:


> Insulation can be wasted on a steel stud exterior wall.
> 
> The heavier the gage and the closer the spacing, the more heat that is lost.
> 
> ...


 
That is why you are seeing so much EIFS, at least in my neck of the woods. The insulation you get with Aqua Flash, or any of the DRYVIT or STO applications makes up GREATLY for the lose taken from the insulation. 

My builders & developers use blow in insulation when a brick fascade is used instead of EIFS or stucco, to again make up for the lose. We really do get great R-Values in our developments(pad sites,tenant shells,restaraunts,warehouses,etc..)


----------

